
Thomas Cook and the Stack Pirates - DiabloD3
https://electricliterature.com/thomas-cook-and-the-stack-pirates-5dbfc26e8d7e
======
mirimir
Stack Pirates :)

Reminds me of [http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/inside-the-new-york-
pub...](http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/inside-the-new-york-public-
librarys-last-secret-apartments)

------
anentropic
> “No two movements are more closely affiliated,” wrote Cook of temperance and
> tourism.

He must be spinning in his grave these days

